# New pb bass



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

*New PR bass*

sorry...not near pensacola..my girlfriend and I hit up a secret little bass spot we found in gainesville and i managed to pull this hawg out of the slop...he ate a zoom horny toad rigged topwater right after the sun went down. I knew he was good fish after he was pulling drag! He burried me in the weeds close to shore and i had to freespool him to come out...just over 11lbs at 26in long :thumbup: we got it on video too..ill try and post that later.....we caught a few more and then the mosquitos kicked us out


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice hog of a bass!!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

What a PIG! Nice going.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Heck with the bass...I miss college. Looks like a keeper in the second pic.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Slip Knot said:


> Heck with the bass...I miss college. Looks like a keeper in the second pic.


lol yes she is...once she become independent with a baitcaster....... :thumbup::thumbup: i dream of the day!!


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Great Fish!
Congrats!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

slob of a bass...nice!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

PorknBeans said:


> lol yes she is...once she become independent with a baitcaster....... :thumbup::thumbup: i dream of the day!!


All it takes is practice. I have used them all my life. Put her out in the open and show her what is needed and back up and leave her alone. This is the way I taught by wife 39 yrs ago. She can cast almost as well as I can.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Catch!


----------

